# Baby sheepy mice x sheepy carrier mice...update



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/328630-my-first-ever-babies-sheep-2.html

Update of that thread, pics arent great they are bouncey now!

So there are 3 naked/sheepy ones...what actually are tey?
then 3 days ago, and now..








Evil one








Nice one
















Dark one
























Two light ones









And a cream and white ish...?









And a new litter, what do you recon? Sheeeppppy or not to be sheeppppy....?


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

wow those bald ones are so cute!!!!

do you know at all if they would be ok for people with allergies to mice ?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Mush said:


> wow those bald ones are so cute!!!!
> 
> do you know at all if they would be ok for people with allergies to mice ?



its likey these ones wont stay bald, but become sheeepy... afro type hair lol..
but compltly naked ones.. allergies... who knows... lol


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> its likey these ones wont stay bald, but become sheeepy... afro type hair lol..
> but compltly naked ones.. allergies... who knows... lol



haha thanks hun

i love mice theyre awesome just so so allergic to them!!!!

loving the cow looking ones on ur other thread (the black and white ones)


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Mush said:


> haha thanks hun
> 
> i love mice theyre awesome just so so allergic to them!!!!
> 
> loving the cow looking ones on ur other thread (the black and white ones)


 what a shame! well find someone near you with naked ones and see?

cows are my favvv!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You can tell if the new litter has any "hairless" in by looking at the whiskers. "Normal" ones will have long straight whiskers, "nekkid" ones will have short tightly curled whiskers


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> You can tell if the new litter has any "hairless" in by looking at the whiskers. "Normal" ones will have long straight whiskers, "nekkid" ones will have short tightly curled whiskers


didnt think of that!!
ok one has curly ish ones...


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

yep whiskers gives it away every time from the moment they are born :O)

these are more hairless freeky cos you put two hairless together ( bad hairless /sheepy) this had improved the hairless.. you can keep improving it by keep breeding hairless together or go back sheepy by putting hairless to hairless carryers again.

cute :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup... Keep picking out the MOST hairless to breed from and eventually, you'll have very nekkid bubs


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

:flrt:

They're wonderful !

* I wants !!! *


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> yep whiskers gives it away every time from the moment they are born :O)
> 
> these are more hairless freeky cos you put two hairless together ( bad hairless /sheepy) this had improved the hairless.. you can keep improving it by keep breeding hairless together or go back sheepy by putting hairless to hairless carryers again.
> 
> cute :flrt:


thankyou!!! 
you can see them tommorrow if you like?



Amalthea said:


> Yup... Keep picking out the MOST hairless to breed from and eventually, you'll have very nekkid bubs


Thing is.. i dont really like hairless ones (compleltly naked) but i am loving the sheepy ones, especially the colourful ones, i have a cream and white one and so on...they are cutttteee i want to have different coloured sheepy ones really but these look like they will be white?



Myth said:


> :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Gina those are freakishly cute I must admit.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Gina those are freakishly cute I must admit.


lol  freeky!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

still naked!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

*UPDATE* - what are they?

Firstly i cant sex mice, beacuse im a twit.
lol
male female?
what is it lol.









dark baby









Lighter ones









A dark and light









Mummys and dad - esxcuse the mess, they really are awful at making you look like bad owners. ive just this second cleaned them out and already its a tip!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Very cute!  That one looks female


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Very cute!  That one looks female


i get so confused, somthign points out yet its female.. poffft 
what do you think the three naked are now they are showing more colour etc? miss experttty mouse lady?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* I can't tell from pictures. Could get a better idea in person, but you'll never know for sure.

I go by spacing for sexing mice... The pointy out bit on females is much closer to the anus than in males.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> *lol* I can't tell from pictures. Could get a better idea in person, but you'll never know for sure.
> 
> I go by spacing for sexing mice... The pointy out bit on females is much closer to the anus than in males.


hehe ok thankyou 
th e darker one is kinda orange bricky sort of colour


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It's probably agouti


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

a ha!
well i just looked in the other tank, and thee is a litter but no hairless not that i think, all straight wiskers etc, but there are 2 VERY pretty baby fluffy mice, stunning, never seen ones like it (from my lot) not blue, but snokey in colour, one full colour, the other broken with whitem yummy!(


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Need pics


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

put pics up of their bits and Jen might be able to tell you! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Need pics


i cant camera died, takes the pee, always does when i want it not too  cant find my charger either  you will have to wait! lol



butterfingersbimbo said:


> put pics up of their bits and Jen might be able to tell you! :lol2:


lol!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

great minds think alike :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

off internet . like that but not so flickeryy?
ive only ever had 2 blue ish coloured ones.








that one





but this new one is more one coloured, not so auguti bluey ish, and its ears are darker in colour 
cant find my camera lead anywhere *sulk*


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* Always the way  

Honestly, I'm not a mouse expert! *lol*


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty... Looks blue to me.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Pretty... Looks blue to me.


ok i will get picks of the actual one soon, i promise!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Okie dokie


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

awww they look cute!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

well ive been away from home for about 6 days, i just got back to find more naked/fuzzy/sheepy ones...
And the two blue ones are even more sexy now! Typically no camera charger, (still) to be seen  And they are at that cute chunky stage too!!


----------

